# Too Big Too quick



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guys, I know this wont seem like a problem for most of you, but it kinda is for me!

I am a stocky guy but only short around 5"8" my problem is as soon as i;m lifting weights I pack on lots of muscle really quick and become really bulky! However I look really chunky with it, I know I have got to clean up my diet and have started that as of last week (ultra clean)! Is it worth training low weight high reps to maintain what I have without getting bigger and bigger! Within 4 weeks all my shirts are to small across my chest back and shoulders!

Just general advice and see if anyone else has similar problems!

Cheers!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Hi guys, I know this wont seem like a problem for most of you, but it kinda is for me!
> 
> *I am a stocky guy but only short around 5"8" my problem is as soon as i;m lifting weights I pack on lots of muscle really quick and become really bulky*! However I look really chunky with it, I know I have got to clean up my diet and have started that as of last week (ultra clean)! Is it worth training low weight high reps to maintain what I have without getting bigger and bigger! Within 4 weeks all my shirts are to small across my chest back and shoulders!
> 
> ...


The only advice i have is stay away from me, I hate you, dont ever speak to me again.


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey ur profile pic looks cool, at least u ay got these dreaded luv handles!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

You sure it's muscle you're packing on?

Because that would look good.

Most probably your diet is off and you're packing on fat, making you look chunky in a bad way.

Pics?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd say buy bigger t-shirts. Problem solved!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

when you say bulky do you mean you put on fat? as youve said already clean up your diet, may also be worth adjusting the amount or carbs you have


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

i'll get some pics on later on 2nite? Surely If i'm workin out 5 times a week with heavy weight its not gonna be fat thats making me big! I appreciate I have a healthy layer of fat covering my muscles tho!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Packing on muscle too quick ??

Try something like snooker then.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

if you get that big dont wear a t shirt show it off . . . fcuk it lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd love to have your problem mate.


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> when you say bulky do you mean you put on fat? as youve said already clean up your diet, may also be worth adjusting the amount or carbs you have


I am just getting bigger and stronger presume the muscle under the fat is growing but the fat on top doesnt make it too attractive! I am now on day 5 of next to No carbs so hopefully its gonna do the trick!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

muzzy2kuk said:


> i'll get some pics on later on 2nite? Surely If i'm workin out 5 times a week with heavy weight its not gonna be fat thats making me big! I appreciate I have a healthy layer of fat covering my muscles tho!


If you eat sh1te all day then it could well be fat. Trust me if it was all muscle you were packing on you wouldn't be complaining. I fkn wouldn't be, that's for sure.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Hi guys, I know this wont seem like a problem for most of you, but it kinda is for me!
> 
> I am a stocky guy but only short around 5"8" *my problem is as soon as i;m lifting weights I pack on lots of muscle* really quick and become really bulky! However I look really chunky with it, I know I have got to clean up my diet and have started that as of last week (ultra clean)! Is it worth training low weight high reps to maintain what I have without getting bigger and bigger! Within 4 weeks all my shirts are to small across my chest back and shoulders!
> 
> ...


Yeah ok Ronnie.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like a case of dat dere cell tech or nap 50 abuse?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

pea head said:


> Packing on muscle too quick ??
> 
> Try something like snooker then.


Questionable advice, What if he becomes to good at it to quickly?


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

A) Completely natural dont wanna touch roids!

B) My diet is being really cleaned up, surely from training every day with a half descent diet i wudnt have put on 4inches of fat around my chest!

c) I was under the impression i was joining a friendly forum atmosphere, so many people quick to jump on you and moan, dont comment if u think im talking **** or am only being sarcastic its not very constructive! To all those with serious comments thanks and i appreciate them!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry mate, on a serious note im the last person in the world to have this problem (as you can tell by my avvy), but the only way people will be able to truly critisize what it is your growing on is by pics which guys have already stated.


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok guys try not to scoff to heavily but here are some pics, hope they help dam i look fat in these lol





































Hope this works let me know if u can see the pictures!


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

sorry missed these


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

hmm......


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

You need to focus on your diet, you have an endo frame (one that puts on both fat and muscle easily), keep your training the same but clean up the diet and you'll be good.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dont take this the wrong way im not being nasty but you look fat because you are (this coming from a real fatty like me is rich i know) i think youll find that the recent growth spurt will settle and you wont kep growing at that rate concentrate on the diet and things should sort themselves out also you need to decide what you actually want to achieve and tailor your training to suit


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Whats your current diet?


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cutting carbs should help with the bloat


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nobody can grow too big too quick.

Just keep training and lose the fat. What is your BF% - it looks high.


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure of my BF % but its not great!!!

My current diet which is of the last 5 days is to basically cut out as many carbs as I can, as I used to eat way to many always rice pasta bread especially with everything, i'll give a typical days food of what i'm on at the moment:

Trying to eat 5-6 smaller meals a day as I've heard the "Grazing" effect works better!

All these are rough, and this is what I would consider a really clean day and advice or tips wud be hugely appreciated

9am - Bowl of fruit (banana, orange, apple, grapes)

12am - Bowl of peas

3.00 pm - kind of stir fry (onions, mushrooms, peppers and chicken breast) only oil used is that 1kalorie spray stuff

6pm - Pint of Uht skimmed milk with 2 scoops of protein

8.30pm - Salmon fillet with veg (usually carrot, peas, sweetcorn) Trying to lay of potatoes too!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

LOLOLOL growing too quick, u dnt hav masses of muscle mate, just too much fat!.....drop about 40pounds of fat n url look decent


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mate your diet is very poor, look at the diet section to improve it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I get injured an awful lot when im on gear dur to tendon problems. I tend to gain pretty well on cycle. Both of my arms are nackered now. Had a week of but they still aren't right. Gaining a lot of muscle in s short period of time can put extra p[ressure on tendons and joints which they are not really prepared for

I seem to get injured on every bloody cycle these days. Hardly ever when natural!

You on cycle or natural?


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm natural mate, would be gutted if I looked this **** on gear lol! As for injuries not including the one below I have been pretty lucky, got a sore shoulder at the moment jus hoping it doesnt get much worse!

So that food I posted there for a typical day is ****, and wont help me cut weight?

I can't wait to get back to doing cardio, I am currently inhibited in what I can do cardio wise as I recently got off crutches and still limping, I broke a bone in my foot and split a tendon. I started swimming probably the only real cardio I can do confortably at the moment! It just gets expensive paying from the swim, the gym and my protein!

XJPX - I didn't say had masses of muscle, I just seem to be growing real quick and am blatantly aware of my need to lose weight!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to start dieting soon!

Im nearly 22 ****ing stone though! Not looking forward to it one bit!

Injuries I have men I can only cycle which is so bloody tedious


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

its probably what i did, train heavy as a fattie.. giving that "chunky" look. id carry on tbh n then do a cut. changing your clothes is something ull have to live with until you get the body you desire, every so often i have to buy a new wardrobe. t-shirt etc are minor but having to buy a new suits and formal clothes is a f u c k i n g pain the ass!


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

whats ur typical diet gonna be to cut ur weight?

How often do u train?

Do u hit cardio?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Fukin hell you are getting too big to quick arent you mate, I didnt think it was possible until i came across this thread.


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

mrosd said:


> its probably what i did, train heavy as a fattie.. giving that "chunky" look. id carry on tbh n then do a cut. changing your clothes is something ull have to live with until you get the body you desire, every so often i have to buy a new wardrobe. t-shirt etc are minor but having to buy a new suits and formal clothes is a f u c k i n g pain the ass!


Haha yeh mate ur bang on the money there! I get Chunky, stocky along with many others lol! I tried training light and more reps for 4 weeks, thought it went ok but no massive difference! So have just reverted back to heavy weights but keep the intenisty high, just annoying cuz I train like an animal in the gym, think my diet is the thing holding me back!

I don't mind getting a new wardrobe if i'm gonna be looking good lol! Just dont really wanna be gettin any bigger than a 46" chest!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

muzzy2kuk said:


> whats ur typical diet gonna be to cut ur weight?
> 
> How often do u train?
> 
> Do u hit cardio?


Going to taper down slightly as Im wolfing down about 7 high calorie meals a day at the moment. Probably about 5k+ thousand calories made up of about 300g carbs, 350g protein and 100gs of fat roughly. Never been one for calorie counting

Going to drop carbs to about 200g for first 2 weeks then down to about 50-100 for the forseeable. Protein and fat intake will remain the same.

I train a 4 day split but have not been doing anywhere near enough cardio and my gut is seriously large. Should be able to drop weight really easily though with a bit of dedication. Unfortunately alcohol is my biggest hindrance!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome stuff! I am the same way i just get too jacked too quickly, i had to stop training for 3 months because i just got so big i couldn't fit into my car any more. I guess guys like us with god like genetics just can't be understood by mere mortals. I feel for you buddy.


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Going to taper down slightly as Im wolfing down about 7 high calorie meals a day at the moment. Probably about 5k+ thousand calories made up of about 300g carbs, 350g protein and 100gs of fat roughly. Never been one for calorie counting
> 
> Going to drop carbs to about 200g for first 2 weeks then down to about 50-100 for the forseeable. Protein and fat intake will remain the same.
> 
> I train a 4 day split but have not been doing anywhere near enough cardio and my gut is seriously large. Should be able to drop weight really easily though with a bit of dedication. Unfortunately alcohol is my biggest hindrance!


Yep Alcohol is pretty tuff to cut out completely hey, always someones birthday or some shindig u have to go too, followed by the munchies u get after the beer lol! :beer:


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Awesome stuff! I am the same way i just get too jacked too quickly, i had to stop training for 3 months because i just got so big i couldn't fit into my car any more. I guess guys like us with god like genetics just can't be understood by mere mortals. I feel for you buddy.





Baz R said:


> Fukin hell you are getting too big to quick arent you mate, I didnt think it was possible until i came across this thread.


Boring ell guys, I mean really!

Am I being bigheaded or cocky no, the subject title was just a good way of getting traffic to the thread and some advice!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

haha well cocaine normally takes care of the munchies!

Biggest problem with beer and coke combined (apart from the obvious) is that even the next day its very hard to eat clean food as you just crave stuff thats full of sugar!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

The hardest thing for me after beer and cocaine is getting out of bed to eat at all. Usually cover my calories in 2 maybe 3 sittings and go back to bed after each one. I don't eat too bad when I do eat though. Probably have a slice or two of bread which I don't usually have.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Going to taper down slightly as Im wolfing down about 7 high calorie meals a day at the moment. *Probably about 5k+ thousand calories made up of about 300g carbs, 350g protein and 100gs of fat roughly*. Never been one for calorie counting


3500 cals then?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Awesome stuff! I am the same way i just get too jacked too quickly, i had to stop training for 3 months because i just got so big i couldn't fit into my car any more. I guess guys like us with god like genetics just can't be understood by mere mortals. I feel for you buddy.


I think yous two should go to Vegas together and yous will make millions, heres the plan.

Dont eat hardly fuk all for a few weeks and get down to say around 10 stone, go on stage at ten stone then go backstage for a few minutes do a few press ups and eat a macdonalds and come back on stage a ****in Monster, trust me lads yous will be more famous than Michael Jackson.

OR

just win the olympia hands down every year seeing as its so easy for yous to get big lol.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Way too less protein in that diet mate. Have a read of the stickies in the Food, Diet and Nutrition Section. You want protein to build muscle with every meal, you a big guy so about 40-50g each meal. You want carbs in the morning for energy, and some pre workout to fuel the session (75g brown rice), other than that you can lay off them really. Get some veg for you vits and mins, drink plenty of water, train hard and do your cardio.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Baz R said:


> I think yous two should go to Vegas together and yous will make millions, heres the plan.
> 
> Dont eat hardly fuk all for a few weeks and get down to say around 10 stone, go on stage at ten stone then go backstage for a few minutes do a few press ups and eat a macdonalds and come back on stage a ****in Monster, trust me lads yous will be more famous than Michael Jackson.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me but i would feel bad taking the title from Jay Cutler because god knows he tries and he tries he really is the little engine that could. Nah i think i will stay behind my computer and make smart ass comments for the time being.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds like a plan to me but i would feel bad taking the title from Jay Cutler because god knows he tries and he tries he really is the little engine that could. Nah *i think i will stay behind my computer and make smart ass comments for the time being.*


ha ha ha you are good at it Bro,


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> 3500 cals then?


Like I said I dont cound calories!

Okay tehnically I dont eat beer!


----------

